#  Erste Hilfe >   Dekubitus >

## Kruemel2906

Hallo 
Ich habe mal ein kleines Problem. 
Mein Söhnchen neigt gerne zu Druckstellen.  
Nun hab ich eben beim Ausziehen der Orthesen gesehen dass er an der Ferse eine Rötung hat. Lässt sich nicht wegdrücken und ist wärmer als der Rest des Fusses. 
Ist es nun Ratsam die Orthesen erst einmal heute Nacht auszulassen?? 
Morgen haben wir eh ein Termin beim Orthopäde zwecks Kontrolle.  
LG Michelle

----------


## StarBuG

Ohne die Grunderkrankung bzw den Grund für die Orthese zu wissen lässt sich dies schwer sagen.
Aber wahrscheinlich wäre es besser. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

